# David Beckham al Psg



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

David Beckham sta effettuando le visite mediche per il Psg.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ma cosa se ne fanno?


----------



## Harvey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa se ne fanno?



Sarà un'operazione di puro Marketing...


----------



## Jino (31 Gennaio 2013)

Grande colpo per loro. Hanno bisogno di espandere il proprio nome e marchio nel mondo, questo acquisto è perfetto.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ancora va in giro...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Al Milan detterebbe ancor legge nel nostro centrocampo di caproni.


----------



## yelle (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Al Milan detterebbe ancor legge nel nostro centrocampo di caproni.


ecc'appunto.
In ogni caso, buona fortuna a lui.


----------



## sion (31 Gennaio 2013)

andava benissimo per noi per questi 3-4 mesi


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Becks a Paris:







David


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ha dichiarato che giocherà praticamente gratis,perchè il suo stipendio sarà devoluto in beneficenza.


----------



## Canonista (31 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora va in giro...



Uno dei pochi che, pur avendo l'età, può permetterselo.


----------



## pennyhill (31 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Cm Punk (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ho letto che il suo stipendio al psg sarà interamente dato in beneficenza 
Io a becks l'avrei preso subito


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2013)

stipendio totalmente in beneficenza, beh onore a lui, grandissimo becks


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Gennaio 2013)

grande Becks! gran colpo del PSG


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (31 Gennaio 2013)

Pourquoi?!?

Acquisto senza senso.


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Pourquoi?!?
> 
> Acquisto senza senso.



Marketing


----------



## Butcher (31 Gennaio 2013)

Grande Becks, come calciatore e sono sicurissimo anche come persona.


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ha dichiarato che giocherà praticamente gratis,perchè il suo stipendio sarà devoluto in beneficenza.



Grande uomo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Febbraio 2013)

Un uomo bellissimo


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Febbraio 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Pourquoi?!?
> 
> Acquisto senza senso.



il psg oltre a sissoko ha dato via anche rabiot e bodmer (ma entrambi in prestito)


----------



## SololaMaglia (1 Febbraio 2013)

Di Beckham ho un buon ricordo come "professionista" qui al Milan, il PSG invece spero fallisca domani mattina...


----------



## Jaqen (1 Febbraio 2013)

Bello bravo ed intelligente.
Lo amo.

Grande operazione del PSG: Becks non giocherà mai ma il brand PSG si espanderà anche nei paesi dove il calcio non è al primo posto.


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2013)

Non guardate l'acquisto come un rafforzare la rosa, questo è un acquisto per migliorare l'immagine del club (cosa importante) e per dare al gruppo esperienza, personalità e mentalità.


----------



## juventino (1 Febbraio 2013)

Onore a lui. Almeno per una volta i soldi degli sceicchi verranno usati per far del bene.


----------



## BB7 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Grande professionista e grandissimo uomo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Febbraio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Di Beckham ho un buon ricordo come "professionista" qui al Milan, il PSG invece spero fallisca domani mattina...



.


----------



## runner (11 Febbraio 2013)

che grande Uomo!!

in bocca al lupo Beks!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Maggio 2013)

*Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport David Beckham si ritira dal calcio giocato.*


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Maggio 2013)

Continuiamo ------> http://www.milanworld.net/david-beckham-si-ritira-vt6927.html#post189349


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Maggio 2013)

Chiudo, ne parliamo quì ---> http://www.milanworld.net/david-beckham-si-ritira-vt6927.html#post189349


----------

